# Going rate for painting primer only?



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Have a job going and owner wants me to prime it. I'm going to supply paint and other materials, not used to bidding paint per square ft oh ceilings are stomped and will be painting as well. 10 foot ceilings throughout home about 10,000 ft of board. I know painters bid by the floor area footage just need to get close. Thank you. In the Midwest


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe the going rate is $10 to any select one of us, to our pay pal, and we'll let you know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tree-fifty


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

tree- fitty?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh come on dude.. You're not tellin me that you didn't see the loch-ness episode of south park.




 
Watch, Listen Learn.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry ******, I just thought you were better than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tree - fitty. Standard answer over at CT on pricing.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh, I'm very well aware of the south park episode. I'm sure you know it's right up my alley! (Darren just said it wrong)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm gonna blame it on my spell checker. It took three tries to get tree fitty.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you use a spell checker?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Just the auto checker in the iPhone. Try to misspell a word and it'll change it for you twice.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

that's pretty good humor. You're on the DW forum on your phone. That's how to multitask, I guess!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

My custom pc is slower to load than you could possibly imagine. I can be surfing the iPhone in seconds. Just can't load adobe flash. And the keyboard is a bit on the small side.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know right!?!?!?!?


----------

